# Mill Chip Control



## epanzella (May 4, 2020)

I've had a small plxiglass shield I've been using for years on my lathe to keep the chips out of my face and have been relatively satisfied with it. My mill has been another matter. While the small shield keeps the chips off me, they still go all over my shop. I've got six grandchildren that come over often and just can't seem to keep their shoes on.  I'm always bringing chips upstairs on my shoes. The friendly chips from the lathe weren't too bad but the mill chips are downright nasty.  I decided to make a three piece shield that could adapt to any job while keeping chips off the floor. Some magnets, crazee glue, aluminum angle and plexiglass solved  95% of the problem.


----------



## durableoreo (May 5, 2020)

epanzella said:


> I've had a small plxiglass shield I've been using for years on my lathe to keep the chips out of my face and have been relatively satisfied with it. My mill has been another matter. While the small shield keeps the chips off me, they still go all over my shop. I've got six grandchildren that come over often and just can't seem to keep their shoes on.  I'm always bringing chips upstairs on my shoes. The friendly chips from the lathe weren't too bad but the mill chips are downright nasty.  I decided to make a three piece shield that could adapt to any job while keeping chips off the floor. Some magnets, crazee glue, aluminum angle and plexiglass solved  95% of the problem.
> View attachment 323236
> View attachment 323237



The shield looks great.

I asked a professional machinist about this (once upon a time) and he told me that you must never wear your work shoes into your wife's house.  So maybe some mess is inevitable.


----------

